# Alertas do meteopt.com



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2006 às 11:03)

Fica aqui uma sugestão. Criar o sistema de alertas do meteopt.com

Lembrei-me disto quando estava a criar o meu site da minha estação metereologica. Queria colocar lá um sistema de alertas, mas como nem sempre estou disponivel comecei a lembrar-me onde os ir buscar.

Os membros mais antigos que debatam aqui o assunto até porque acho que não sou o 1º a lembrar-me disto.


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2006 às 12:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Fica aqui uma sugestão. Criar o sistema de alertas do meteopt.com
> 
> Lembrei-me disto quando estava a criar o meu site da minha estação metereologica. Queria colocar lá um sistema de alertas, mas como nem sempre estou disponivel comecei a lembrar-me onde os ir buscar.
> 
> Os membros mais antigos que debatam aqui o assunto até porque acho que não sou o 1º a lembrar-me disto.



acho uma boa ideia o admin, se for possivel poderia criar um icon tipo no canto superior direito ou noutro lugar a sua escolha com o nivel de alerta que o pais poderá ter para as derivadas situações (tipo o SAM do INM)


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 16:45)

Acho uma optima ideia, tipo uma frame incorporada
Era fixe tambem uma tabela dos valores dos pontos de observação de cada pessoa tipo um mapa de portugal e actualizado pelos membros.

Já é pedir muito mas como é Natal  e se houver algum membro "programador" que ajudasse o poderoso administrador.

Mas estas interactividades tornavam o site/forum ainda mais sedutor


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2006 às 18:43)

mag0 disse:


> Acho uma optima ideia, tipo uma frame incorporada
> Era fixe tambem uma tabela dos valores dos pontos de observação de cada pessoa tipo um mapa de portugal e actualizado pelos membros.
> 
> Já é pedir muito mas como é Natal  e se houver algum membro "programador" que ajudasse o poderoso administrador.
> ...



Acho que é uma excelente ideia


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2006 às 23:12)

A ideia é boa, o problema está em implementar tudo isso. Além de que dava uma grande trabalheira, será que o admin percebe alguma coisa de php?


----------



## tozequio (21 Dez 2006 às 23:25)

Fil disse:


> A ideia é boa, o problema está em implementar tudo isso. Além de que dava uma grande trabalheira, será que o admin percebe alguma coisa de php?



Tens que falar com ele, pode ser que a coisa se resolva...


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2006 às 23:26)

Eu também gostei muito da ideia sem duvida  era uma mais valia no fórum e melhorava bastante mas o problema é se é viável manter o projecto não sei se dará muito trabalho de informática não entendo muito


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Dez 2006 às 00:09)

Fil disse:


> A ideia é boa, o problema está em implementar tudo isso. Além de que dava uma grande trabalheira, será que o admin percebe alguma coisa de php?



Eu acho que é rapaz para isso e muito mais, não fosse ele um transmontano rijaço!  

Se quiseres eu dou-lhe uma palavrinha e até te o posso apresentar se assim o desejares! Eu sou assim prontos... conheço muita gente  é esta coisa de morar ao lado de Badajoz, as escursões, os caramelos, etc


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 02:13)

Eu entendo que nao é fácilpor isso falei num programador sei lá até um amigo hoje em dia a linguagem php já está bastante difundida na comunidade de informática e para quem sabe uma coisa destas deve ser super fácil, um Mapa com os valores online que projectamos habitualmente aqui seria sem duvida algo muito fixe até mesmo uma simples tabela.Agora claro somos duzentos e tais membros uns de um lado outros de outro um conhece um outro outro poderia-se pensar numa solução e seria muito fixe.

Mas também talvez seja mais o coração a falar em ver o forum ainda melhor do que a razão de não ser fácil, fica o répto para pelo menos dar-nos corda à nossa imaginação.

Fil deves conhecer o Sr. Administrador como tu cá tu lá não ?  
(brincar  )

Parabéns ao Sr Administrador ou Fundador do Forum, actualmente é o meu forum de "eleição".


----------

